# Changing Download Destination Folder?



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I current push my zip dls on my pc to a folder named zzzip for easy access in recovery. How could/can i change the destination folder for dls done on my phone to this folder?
Currently rockn Team Hacksungs Ice Cream Awesomeness


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

Usually you have to edit the default download location in the preferences for the application that you are using to do the downloads (browser, tapatalk,etc.).

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

